# نسبة البروتين في الأعلاف(الجوهري)



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (5 أبريل 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نسبة البروتين في الأعلاف
شركه الجوهري للتنميه الصناعية والزراعيه تتفضل بتقديم بعض المعلومات
التي تخص مجال الميكنة الزراعية وصناعة الاعلاف رغبه منها في تقديم
كل ما هو جديد ومميز وايضا مساعدة كل من يرغب في معرفة معلومات تفصيلية
دقيقة وشاملة عن كل ما يخص هذا المجال وتكون ايضا محل ثقة من الجميع ويتم
الرجوع اليها في اي وقت دون ادني شك في صحه هذه المعلومات مع معرفه ان
معظم هذه المعلومات تم تجميعها من مراكز البحوث المصريه وايضا موقع وزاره
الزراعه والعديد من المواقع الاخري الهامه التي تنال ثقه الجميع
فنرجو ان تنال هذه المعلومات اعجاب كل من يتناول قراءته
نسبه البروتين في الاعلاف
يوجد في كيلو الشعير 10% من البروتين أي 100 جرام في الكيلو الواحد 
يوجد في كيلو البرسيم من 16 إلى 19 % بروتين على حسب جودة البرسيم أي من 160 إلى 190 جرام في الكيلو الواحد 
يوجد في النخالة 15 % بروتين أي 150 جرام في الكيلو الواحد 
يوجد في الذرة 9 % بروتين أي 90 جرام في الكيلو الواحد 
يوجد في الأراسكو رقم ( 48802 ) و المعروف في السوق 13% بروتين أي ما يقارب 130 جرام بروتين في الكيلو الواحد 
يوجد في فول الصويا 38 % بروتين أي 380 جرام بروتين في الكيلو الواحد 

الرودس : مجرد أعلاف ذات قيمة غذائية منخفضة لذا فهو يستعمل عادة لتضمير الخيل أو تعطى للخيل بالاضافة إلى عليقتها المقررة لها حتى يلتهي به عن أكل روثه و يعطى لخيل التحمل بكثرة حتى يجعله يشرب أكثر 














تشكل المصادر الغنية بالبروتين النباتى نسبة تتراوح بين 60 70% من البروتين الكلى في أعلاف الدواجن

وهناك عوامل عديدة تؤثر في القيمة الغذائية للبروتينات النباتية تشمل

توافر الأحماض الأمينية الضرورية بها

وجود عوامل غير غذائية تقلل النمو
تأثير عمليات التصنيع 
وأهم البروتينات النباتية هى 

كسب فول الصويا: 
من أهم البروتينات النباتية التي تستخدم في تغذية الدواجن لإحتوائه على معظم الأحماض الأمينية التي تحتاجها الدواجن وبنسب متزنة، ولا ينصح باستخدام بذور فول الصويا الخام في تغذية الدواجن لإحتوائها على عامل معيق للنمو يوقف عمل إنزيم التربسين ، فيعمل بالتالى كموقف لهضم بعض الأحماض الأمينية خصوصا المثيونين والسيستين ويعمل على عدم الإستفادة منها ويحتوى فول الصويا الكامل الدهن على 35% بروتين خام و16 21% من الزيت.
وعند إضافة كميات صغيرة من بذور فول الصويا الخام في عليقة الكتاكيت يحدث الآتى:
٭ قلة النشاط المعوى في الكتاكيت.
٭ قلة النمو.
٭ قلة الطاقة الممثلة.
٭ زيادة حجم البنكرياس.
٭ زيادة أحماض الصفراء.
٭ حيوانات المعدة الواحدة (البسيطة) تتأثر باستخدام فول الصويا بعكس الحيوانات المجترة حيث تكون قادرة على استخدام فول الصويا غير المعامل بالحرارة.
٭ يمكن التخلص من مثبطات التربسين التي تخفض القيمة الغذائية للبروتين بالمعاملة الحرارية المناسبة (بحيث لا يزيد نشاط إنزيم اليوريبز عن 0.02 0.2% وتختلف درجة حرارة التسخين ومدته حسب طرق الاستخلاص وهى:
o الاستخلاص بالمذيبات.
o الضغط الهيدروليكى والكبس.
o الاستخلاص بالمذيبات والكبس.
وفول الصويا منه عدة أنواع(الأميركي الهندى البرازيلى المصرى) وهناك نوعان من كسب فول الصويا المستخدم على نطاق تجارى في تغذية الدواجن أحدهما يحتوى على 44% من البروتين الخام 2230 كيلو كالورى طاقة ممثلة كجم، 7.3% من الألياف الخام والآخر كسب فول صويا عالى الاستخلاص بدون قشر يحتوى على 48.5% من البروتين الخام، 2440 كيلو كالورى طاقة ممثلة كجم وحوالى 3.9% ألياف خام.
ويستخدم كلا النوعين في تغذية الدواجن وتعطى نتائج جيدة والعامل الأساسى المحدد في إختيار أحدهما العامل الإقتصادى، بالإضافة إلى ذلك يمكن استخدام فول الصويا كامل الدهن Full fat soybeans المعامل بأحد الطرق الآتية: (التحميص الأشعة تحت الحمراء التسخين بتيار الهواء المندفع البثق الرطب أو الجاف) حيث يستخدم في علائق الدواجن دون الحاجة إلى استخدام الدهون وتحتوى بذور فول الصويا كاملة الدهن المعاملة بأحد الطرق السابقة على 36 38% بروتين خام وطاقة ممثلة 3500 3750 كيلو كالورى / كجم.
كسب بذرة القطن: 
يحدد استخدام كسب القطن في علائق الدواجن احتوائه على مادة الجوسبيول (.03 .2%) وهى سامة للحيوانات وحيدة المعدة حيث يتأثر نمو الكتاكيت إذا زادت نسبة الجوسيبول الحر عن.0.4 .0.6%، ويتأثر إنتاج البيض إذا زادت نسبته عن.03% بالإضافة إلي نقصه في بعض الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية (المثيونين الليسين الثريونين)، وعندما يعطي للدواجن عند مستوى أعلى من 5 10% في العليقة يكون له تأثير سئ على جودة البيضة ويكون لون الصفار أخضر زيتونى والبياض قرنفلى وعادة ينصح بالا تزيد نسبة الجوسبيول عن.02% وإضافة أملاح الحديدوز تقلل التأثير السام للجوسيبول ولحسن الحظ أن عملية العصر تقلل كفاءة الجوسيبول الخام ويمكن استخدام كسب القطن المقشور كمصدر للبروتين في العليقة حيث يحتوى على 42%بروتين ويستعمل بنسبة لا تزيد عن 5% في الكتاكيت أو عليقة البياض مع تغطية الأحماض الأمينية الناقصة في العليقة.
كسب بذرة عباد الشمس: 
محتواه منخفض من الأحماض الأمينية الليسين والتربتوفان وتصل نسبة البروتين إلى 40% في بعض الأكساب المقشورة ويلاحظ إرتفاع نسبة الألياف به وأوضحت الدراسات الحديثة أنه يمكن إضافته بنسبة تصل إلى 20% من العليقة ويمكن احلاله محل كسب الصويا إحلال جزئ أو كلى دون تأثير سلبى على أداء الدواجن مع ضبط البروتين الكلى والطاقة الممثلة في العلائق.
كسب الفول السوداني
البذور تحتوى على 25 35% من البروتين الخام وحوالى 35 60% مواد دهنية. والقشرة الخارجية عالية في الألياف ويحتوى الفول السودانى على Trypsin inhibitor activity وخاصة في القشرة والمعاملة الحرارية لم تحسن القيمة الغذائية، ويحتوى على lectinومسببات تضخم الغدة الدرقية وبعض المركبات الشبيهة بالسابونينات.
والمشكلة في كسب الفول السودانى هو نمو الفطريات عليه بصورة سريعة وتنتج السموم (الأفلاتوكسينات) وأهما B1 ويجب ألا تزيد الأفلاتوكسينات عن 20 جزء في البليون وعلى ألا يزيد تركيز B1 منها عن 10 جزء في البليون.
ولاتقل نسبة البروتين الخام عن 45% في كسب الفول السودانى المقشور ويمكن إستعماله بنسبة تصل إلى 15% ويحتوى على نسبة مرتفعة من الأحماض الأمينية خصوصا الأرجنين الجليسين ونسبة منخفضة من المثيونين الليسين التربتوفان والأحماض الأمينية الكبريتية.
الصور المصغرة للصور المرفقة
كسب بذرة السمسم: 
يحتوى على معظم الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية بمستويات تكفى لنمو الكتاكيت ودجاج البيض خصوصا المثيونين والحامض الأمينى الناقص هو الليسين وكسب السمسم محتواه عال من Phytic acid ويحتوى على عامل مضاد للبيرودكسين وكذلك يحتوى على حوالى 40% من البروتين الخام ويمكن إستعماله بنسبة تصل إلى 25% وهو غنى بالأملاح المعدنية وخصوصا الكالسيوم والفوسفور ولكن بصورة غير متاحة بنسبة 100%.
كسب بذرة الكتان: 
يحتوى على مستوى منخفض من المثيونين الليسين ولا يعتبر كسب الكتان غذاء مناسبا للدواجن حيث وجد أن الكتاكيت التي تتغذى على علائق تحتوى على 5% كسب كتان تأخر نموها، كما سبب موت كتاكيت الرومى عند مستوى 10% ويمكن إعطاءه للدواجن في حدود لا تزيد عن 3% وأمكن التغلب على التأثير الضار بمعاملة الكسب بالتسخين الأوتوكلافى وبزيادة نسبة معدل فيتامين ب 6 في العليقة (نسبة البروتين في كسب بذور الكتان غير المقشور حوالى 34%).
كسب بذرة اللفت: 
قد يحتوى على جليكوسيدات وحمض الأيروسيك وهى مواد سامة تقلل من نمو الطيور ويحتوى كسب بذرة اللفت على 3% تقريبا Tannic acid ونسبة البروتين تتراوح من 35 40% ويمكن أن يضاف إلى علائق الدواجن بنسبة 5 10% وقد تم إنتاج سلالات حديثة من بذرة اللفت تحتوى على نسبة منخفضة جدا من الجلوكسيدات وحمض الأيروسيك Eureic acid ويمكن استخدامها في علائق الدواجن حتى نسبة 15% من العليقة.
كسب القرطم غير المقشور: 
بذور القرطم غير المقشور تحتوى على 16 20% بروتين، 29 31% من الألياف ومنخفض في الليسين، المثيونين لذلك تكون قيمته قليلةفي أعلاف الدواجن، ولكن التقشير يعطى كسبا يحتوى على 44% بروتين و9% ألياف و1.5% من الزيت وعند إضافة الليسين والمثيونين أو كسب فول الصويا أو مسحوق السمك إلى كسب القرطم غير المقشور فإنه يمكن استخدامه حتى مستوى 10%.
جلوتين الذرة: 
بعد فصل النشا من حبوب الذرة تبقى جلوتين الذرة وهى مادة غنية بالبروتين حيث يتراوح نسبة البروتين الخام بين 40 64% ومحتواه منخفض من الليسين الأرجينين التربتوفان ولكنه غنى بالمثيونين ويمكن إستعماله بنسب تصل إلى 10% منالعليقة، ويحتوى على نسبة عالية من الطاقة حوالى 3720 ك / كجم، ويستخدم في علائق بدارى اللحم التي تحتوى على نسبة عالية من البروتين والطاقة.
مسحوق نوى بلح النخيل: 
منخفض في محتواه من البروتين نسبيا الحمض الأمينى المحدد الأول المثيونين ونسبة الكالسيوم إلى الفوسفور ممتازة عن باقى مخلفات الحبوب الزيتية يخلط مع أغذية أخرى ليكون أكثر إستساغة ويحتوى على نسبة ألياف حوالى 15%. ويمكن استخدام نوى البلح في علائق الطيور حتى 15 20%.
كسب حبة البركة: 
وقد جربته بناء على نصحية من أستاذ تغذية بمركز البحوث وكان ممتازاً، ورخيص الثمن، ويستخدم بعد طحنه، نسبة البروتين فيه 34%، ولا يوضع في العليقة بأكثر من 5%.
الفول: 
يتبع البقوليات ويستخدم كسر الفول في تغذية الدواجن ونسبة البروتين به 26 30% وهو مصدر جيد للفوسفور والطاقة ونسبة الدهن 1.5%، فقير في الكالسيوم منخفض في السستين والمثيونين ويحتوى على نسبة عالية من الليسين ويمكن إستعماله بنسبة تصل إلى 25%.
بعض مصادر الطاقة الأخرى غير التقليدية في أغذية الدواجن.
البطاطا: 
تعتبر من المحاصيل الدرنية وهى غنية في النشا وفقيرة في البروتين والكالسيوم والفوسفور، فتحتوى على أساس المادة الجافة 5.8% من البروتين الخام و7% من الدهن الخام و6.6% ألياف خام وعند تقديمها للدواجن يجب أن تطحن أو تغلى في الماء قبل التغذية.
الكاسافا أو التابيوكا: 
تشبه جذور البطاطا وبعض أنواع الكسافا تحتوى على نسبة مرتفعة منHydrogencyanide) HCN) وهى مادة سامة ولذلك يجب تسخين وتجفيف جذور الكسافا قبل التغذية عليها للتخلص من التأثير السام ويحتوى مسحوق الكسافا على أساس المادة الجافة حوالى 3% من البروتين الخام و89% من الدهن الخام و4.9% من الألياف الخام و2 3% من الرماد و88 90% من الكربوهيدرات الذائبة ويمكن أن يستعمل مسحوق الكسافا كبديل للذرة الصفراء في علائق الدواجن على أن يفضل أن يكون مخلوطا مع الذرة عن استخدامه بمفرده ويمكن أن يحل محل 20% من الذرة الصفراء (12% من العليقة ) طول فترة التسمين لكتاكيت اللحم.
البطاطس: 
تعتبر من الدرنات وتبلغ نسبة البروتين من المادة الجافة حوالى 10% وحوالى نصف هذه القيمة عبارة عن مركبات نتروجينية من هذه المركبات السولاندين القلوى وهو سام جدا للحيوانات وتسبب لها إضطرابات معدية، ويمكن التغلب على هذا التأثير السام بمعاملة البطاطس بالماء الساخن أو بغليها في الماء أو تعريضها للحرارة محتواها منخفض في الألياف وهذا يجعلها غذاء مناسب للدواجن وهى تعتبر فقيرة في المادة المعدنية عدا البوتاسيوم
.

الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي: 
www.elgohary-eg.com
او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي:
[email protected]
او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي: 
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية


----------

